# Detail My Ride | BMW 335i Alpine White | Pre-Sale Enhancement



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

*Got Facebook? Want to see daily photo updates, including photos and offers? Like us to see the latest from us!*

Check us out at www.facebook.com/DetailMyRide

Hi Guys!

We were contacted by the owner of this 2009 BMW 335i Coupe, finished in Alpine White to carry out a pre-sales enhancement detail. After initially having the car detailed by us several years ago, the car unfortunately has seen nothing but a rare hand car wash, leaving it looking a little sorry for itself!

The aim of the detail was to simply make the car presentable for sale and carry out a light enhancement detail, unfortunately we got a little carried away!

Here's how the car looked on arrival:

















































































































































A thorough wash/decontamination was definately in order!

Starting out with a high pressure rinse:










Followed by a citrus based pre-wash, using Auto Finesse Citrus Power to remove as much dirt and grime as possible prior to washing:



















The engine bay was cleaned using Autosmart G101 10:1, with various brushes to reach tight areas.



















Before being rinsed at low pressure, and dressed with Autosmart Finish and allowed to dry naturally before being wiped over to remove any excess dressing residue.










Wheels cleaned using Smart Wheels 10:1, with wheel woolies and Auto Finesse wheel brushes:



















Before being decontaminated with both Iron X and Tardis:



















Moving onto the paintwork, using 2 bucket method and Dooka wash pad with Dodo Juice Born to be Mild shampoo.










After washing, it was very evident that the paintwork was heavily contaminated, the paintwork was still very rough and lots of contamination remained:














































A generous application of Iron X confirmed our observations, by revealing some of the worst contamination we've ever seen!























































Several applications and wipe downs with Iron X later, we applied Tardis to deal with some tar remaining:





































Wash/decontamination complete, looking much better already!



















Turning our attention to the paintwork, the finish was very flat with little gloss with some bad swirl marks and hazing robbing the finish of any gloss or clarity.

For speed and consistency we opted Meguiars D-300 Microfibre Compound and DMC5 and DMF cutting and finishing pads via DA which allowed us to improve the paintwork as much as possible in the limited time available, with only light refinement needed after.

A few before/after, and 50/50 shots:

Before:










After:










Before:










After:










The rear bumper was very badly scratched, with lots of RDS however we managed to greatly improve the appearance of the paintwork and restore gloss and clarity.

Before:










After:










A rough, unmasked 50/50 of the top section of the rear bumper:










Working our way around the car, again 100% correction was not what we were looking for, we were happy with the 60-70% or so we were achieving from a single stage process.

Before:










After:










Before:










After:










Before:










After:










50/50:










Exhausts were cleaned up using Britemax twins (surrounding trim not dressed at this point)

Before:



















Getting there:










After:



















Following refinement via machine followed by a wipe down, we applied Dodo Juice Iron Gloss to the paintwork and glass, to maximise protection and also give the finish a very slick, wet finish which Iron Gloss does really well on light colours. Exterior glass cleaned using Auto Finesse Crystal, wheels sealed using Iron Gloss also, finishing touches done including tyres, trim and rubbers etc.

Interior was thoroughly hoovered, and the carpets lightly cleaned using Valet Pro interior cleaner. We treated the leather using Zaino Z9/Z10 twins, and cleaned the glass with Auto Finesse Crystal.

Time for some finished shots!








































































































































Thanks for looking! Comments, questions etc welcome as usual!

Gaz and Nathan


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

Top work, ill take it!!


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Very nice indeed, where did you find that blue sky from.... Finish pic's look great.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice turnaround chaps:thumb:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Lovely work chap , any chance of a link to where you can get those Dooka wash pad from.


----------



## Jon_Polish (Sep 4, 2007)

Looks superb! top work chaps.


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Looking good guys :thumb: 

Interested to know what you used with the DMF finishing pad.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looking Good Gaz... no carpet strips though


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Lovely racing tank.

Can't beat a stunning Alpine White Bimma.

Great turnaround


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Lovely white colour and stunning car...top work


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## 330i (Feb 20, 2013)

mmm love that in white!


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Stunning..... :wave:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great turnaround, :thumb:.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Some great work and an informative presentation looking good now.

John Tht.


----------



## seanl (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow that was some shocking fallout! Great turnaround, top job!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Top Work!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Looking good. Very thorough decon and prep. What is it with BMW and not fitting wheel nut covers and then them rusting? Does my head in! Top work.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Seems it been neglected somewhat but I'm sure that prep will enhance the sale a great deal. Lovely finish.


----------

